

The greatest wallet on earth - andreipop
http://designcodelearn.com/2012/08/27/the-greatest-wallet-on-earth/

======
jack-r-abbit
I like simple. I like this idea. But I have long switched from a full on
wallet to a money clip that also holds some cards. It has one clip-like thing
that holds my folded cash and one pocket thing to slide a stack of cards into.
It reduced the material a great deal yet still offers a small amount of
protection against wear-n-tear on the cards.

Though I've owned several different ones over the years, they are something
similar to this: [http://www.amazon.com/Unknown-Leather-Money-Clip-
Wallet/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Unknown-Leather-Money-Clip-
Wallet/dp/B004Z1F87A/ref=sr_1_6)

------
dkroy
Cool idea, but I would most definitely lose something with that system. Either
a card or money would slip out or I would break the rubber-band. Though this
makes me want to get a money clip.

------
SCdF
Ahh, but I have two interfering security cards in my wallet, one in each flap!
With your system I'd need to actually take the cards out of the "wallet"
before I used them.

Also, coins. Also, the inside of your wallet is less abrasive than the inside
of your pocket, that could contain keys or loose change.

~~~
andreipop
I don't share the security card problem, but it's a fair point. I think I like
to avoid coins intentionally, their weight to value ratio is terrible, they
are lost easily, and you never have the right amount and end up having to use
a card anyway.

------
opminion
For many people feature removal in wallets is risky because much in them is
insurance against low frequency events. Same reason why handbags are a mess.

